# High End Squonkers



## Rob Fisher

Time to take the Lil Pinch out of the display cabinet... the Hadaly went on top and I should have tried the Hadaly in squonk mode a long time ago... outstanding!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

RDA for the win uncle @Rob Fisher .

This is why i want to get into squonking nothing touches a RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Can we move this to the high end section?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> Can we move this to the high end section?



Just did thanks Hi Ho @Silver... I should not post while I'm still asleep... I thought I was in the HE section...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stephen

Been a while since I've visited the forum, and I can see everyone is focused on high end kit. 

Been exclusively squonking for the last couple of months and the Lukkos DNA40 is getting daily use. 

Currently got it paired with a Sunbox Graal and vaping on Huntsmen which is no longer available.... Hope you vapers are all keeping well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Stephen said:


> Been a while since I've visited the forum, and I can see everyone is focused on high end kit.
> 
> Been exclusively squonking for the last couple of months and the Lukkos DNA40 is getting daily use.
> 
> Currently got it paired with a Sunbox Graal and vaping on Huntsmen which is no longer available.... Hope you vapers are all keeping well
> View attachment 82351


Welcome back @Stephen , that Lukkos is surely a work of art.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Been a while since I've visited the forum, and I can see everyone is focused on high end kit.
> 
> Been exclusively squonking for the last couple of months and the Lukkos DNA40 is getting daily use.
> 
> Currently got it paired with a Sunbox Graal and vaping on Huntsmen which is no longer available.... Hope you vapers are all keeping well
> View attachment 82351



@Stephen I have always wanted a Lukos and have never been able to get my paws on one... now that I can get one I have gone off mechanical squonkers a little... in favour of my regulated mods with RTA's...

But that being said I will still buy myself a Lukkos sometime because they are just beautiful... there is something about them that I find very alluring!

Please tell us more about the Sunbox Graal? That looks really interesting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Petrus said:


> Welcome back @Stephen , that Lukkos is surely a work of art.


Thanks Petrus the build quality is off the charts and the Sunbox Graal is a superb small form factor atty.... nearly pulled the trigger on an SVA Kimmie yesterday but decided against it....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Hi @Rob Fisher, so the Sunbox Graal comes from the same crowd that are known for their regulated squonkers E7'a E8's E9's etc.

It's a 16mm atty coupled with good airflow which is adjustable and which I find unique. 

The top of the Atty screws to the deck in the same manner at a a Reomiser. I would considered it somewhere between a MTL and restricted lung hitter, due to the larger airflow which suits me as I've reverted back to more MTL vaping at higher watts as I just prefer this style of vaping more then DLH's. Not surprisingly it takes a single coil.

Currently it is sitting with a 0.7 ohm coil running at 25 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, so the Sunbox Graal comes from the same crowd that are known for their regulated squonkers E7'a E8's E9's etc.
> 
> It's a 16mm atty coupled with good airflow which is adjustable and which I find unique.
> 
> The top of the Atty screws to the deck in the same manner at a a Reomiser. I would considered it somewhere between a MTL and restricted lung hitter, due to the larger airflow which suits me as I've reverted back to more MTL vaping at higher watts as I just prefer this style of vaping more then DLH's. Not surprisingly it takes a single coil.
> 
> Currently it is sitting with a 0.7 ohm coil running at 25 watts



I NEED to touch and feel (and have a vape) on it.... See you at the next JHB Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> I NEED to touch and feel (and have a vape) on it.... See you at the next JHB Vape Meet!


 Cool Rob, we can make a plan when you in Jozi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

have there been any developments with dual 18650 squonkers? 

I tend to vape north of 100W most of the time, so single battery mods are kinda out. Frankly I can't really stomach single 18650 battery life either. Thats the reason I haven't go the Halycon route, i just can't live with 950mah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

n0ugh7_zw said:


> have there been any developments with dual 18650 squonkers?
> 
> I tend to vape north of 100W most of the time, so single battery mods are kinda out. Frankly I can't really stomach single 18650 battery life either. Thats the reason I haven't go the Halycon route, i just can't live with 950mah



Justin Patrick from Paddy Vapes is busy making a single cell 26650 mech squonker.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, so the Sunbox Graal comes from the same crowd that are known for their regulated squonkers E7'a E8's E9's etc.
> 
> It's a 16mm atty coupled with good airflow which is adjustable and which I find unique.
> 
> The top of the Atty screws to the deck in the same manner at a a Reomiser. I would considered it somewhere between a MTL and restricted lung hitter, due to the larger airflow which suits me as I've reverted back to more MTL vaping at higher watts as I just prefer this style of vaping more then DLH's. Not surprisingly it takes a single coil.
> 
> Currently it is sitting with a 0.7 ohm coil running at 25 watts



Welcome back @Stephen 
Lovely Lukkos!

And as for Huntsman.... Well.... Lets just say that is a superb MTL vape. Respect!


----------



## Stephen

n0ugh7_zw said:


> have there been any developments with dual 18650 squonkers?
> 
> 
> I tend to vape north of 100W most of the time, so single battery mods are kinda out. Frankly I can't really stomach single 18650 battery life either. Thats the reason I haven't go the Halycon route, i just can't live with 950mah



I've seen something from the U.K but for the life of me can't remember the name. Alternatively there are couple of 26650 regulated options like the Sunbox e9 monster, which will set you back about 450 Euro's before shipping and customs


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Stephen
> Lovely Lukkos!
> 
> And as for Huntsman.... Well.... Lets just say that is a superb MTL vape. Respect!


Thanks @Silver hope you keeping well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> I've seen something from the U.K but for the life of me can't remember the name. Alternatively there are couple of 26650 regulated options like the Sunbox e9 monster, which will set you back about 450 Euro's before shipping and customs



Hellfire Shadow for The Attysmith.


----------



## ivc_mixer

Been seriously contemplating getting myself a squonk. What would be a good one to start with and what atty should I pair it with?


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA Penquin DNA75

Made in Italy.

A rare piece and very hard to get.

Made from Delrin and Carbon Fiber Door. So small and light weight.

Just Love It !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stephen

@SAVapeGear are you going to look at adding one of these...







This is the mech version of the SVA KimAerA. Love the form factor

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Stephen said:


> @SAVapeGear are you going to look at adding one of these...
> View attachment 82377
> View attachment 82378
> View attachment 82379
> 
> 
> This is the mech version of the SVA KimAerA. Love the form factor


WOW.Very nice indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Takie rebuilt my Hadaly and now it's on top of the Hellfire Shadow... now this is Squonking at it's very best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That looks awesome @Rob Fisher 
What coil did @Takie put in?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @Rob Fisher
> What coil did @Takie put in?



0.49Ω firing at 30 watts... Fused Clapton... now it's in my Wheelhouse! I was considering selling my Shadow because I just couldn't get the flavour and was about to give up on regulated squonking because I was just getting nowhere... Now the Shadow is in rotation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

That claptons is so neat it's looks like 24 gauge @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> That claptons is so neat it's looks like 24 gauge @Rob Fisher



Very neat indeed! Not sure on the gauge etc... when the coil experts start talking in-depth details my eyes glaze over... I just tell the experts what kind of vape I like and they build accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> 0.49Ω firing at 30 watts... Fused Clapton... now it's in my Wheelhouse! I was considering selling my Shadow because I just couldn't get the flavour and was about to give up on regulated squonking because I was just getting nowhere... Now the Shadow is in rotation!


Damn. There goes my chances of owning a shadow 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Now have to get some of my REOs back

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Very neat indeed! Not sure on the gauge etc... when the coil experts start talking in-depth details my eyes glaze over... I just tell the experts what kind of vape I like and they build accordingly.


I must say since getting the hadaly with the coils from @RiaanRed I am finding it very hard to go back to sub ohm tanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

